# Poor Man's Yachat II



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is one of my Poor Man’s Yacht series. 

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZBmzqOebJxk?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="600">

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

You have way too much fun on a kayak. Keep it going!!


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Very Classy 

I love your videos. Keep them coming :fishing:


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work there Joe but you need to learn to pinch those tails or use them for bait LOL


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

That was great!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

That is a classy offering, nicely done.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice Vid, I guess you need to do something to amuse yourself if the fish aren't biting!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's great.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Yer eating the bait!!!
I never knew that the fish preferred cocktail sauce.
Learn something new every day around here.


----------

